# Spyware Doctor; Removing old registration.



## J.N. (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello.

I once had a registered version of Spyware Doctor on my PC, but it expired. (XP). I saw that Google was offering a basic, fully functional version for free via Google Pack. I downloaded this after uninstalling my older expired version only to see that the new one would not update. It gives me an error suggesting that my subscription is invalid. I have found that my old subscription is still under the Help! > About section. 

I have tried uninstalling all instances, and deleting all registry data under PC Tools and Spyware Doctor folders to no avail. I asked PC Tools about this, but they were unwilling to give me a quick solution that I was asking for. So, does anyone have a solution for this that I can do on my own, without including a third party? Thanks,

-J.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

It must be saved in the registry. I would suggest uninstalling Google Pack before going into the registry to avoid confusion. Press Start, then Run..., and type "regedit" and press enter. Press ctrl+f once the registry editor pops up. Type "spyware doctor" and search. Look for a registry key that contains your old Spyware Doctor registration information, and delete it. If you can't find it, type "pctools" and search again. Check again, and if you find it, delete that key, and reinstall the Google Pack and see if it works.


----------



## J.N. (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the response tacoman359.

I tried your suggestion, but did not find anything significant. I also tried searching the serial and username to no avail.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got no idea then. It looks like the software is glitchy because I Googled it and found results of it just being the trial/demo version. If you haven't tried reinstalling the paid version from PCTools, you should try that and then uninstall again. You should try both new and old versions.


----------



## J.N. (Mar 19, 2008)

There's a paid version, which if you do not have a key only detects the problems and does not fix them, and there's a new version (Google Pack) that does both but without some features.
I don't believe installing a new version lets you replace the key. The only way to do it is go through PC Tools. I wish to leave them out. They do not want to tell me where the file/registry entry is. If anyone has fixed this problem, please let me know.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Most of the time when you uninstall something, it gives you the option to remove license information. Are you sure that Spyware Doctor does not do this?


----------



## J.N. (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, I am positive.


----------



## cordiafreaks (Mar 27, 2008)

for old versions of Spyware Doctor (eg. version 4) you can use this method to remove the registration key.


1. Please close Spyware Doctor, exit it from your system tray (bottom right hand corner) 

2. In 'Run' enter the following command 

"C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /RL

3. Press the "OK" button, the Run window will disappear. 

4. Restart Spyware Doctor and click on Help-About. You will now be able to see the 'Register Now' button. 


Hope this helps someone! :up:


Anyone who knows a similar procedure for version 5.5, I'd appreciate any info.... cheers


----------



## J.N. (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you very much cordiafreaks. This worked for me under 5.5. I really appreciate it. Until now I had found no other methods. If I do, however, I will post it here.


----------



## cordiafreaks (Mar 27, 2008)

Not a problem J.N. 

Glad to help you out! Have a nice day!


----------



## myztic (Apr 9, 2008)

To reset the Spyware Doctor license code, follow the steps show below:

1. Save the following file, ArmAccess.dll into C:\Windows\System32\

http://support.pctools.com/manager/downloads.php?file=ArmAccess.dll

2. Save the following file, SpywareDoctorReset.exe to your Desktop

http://support.pctools.com/manager/downloads.php?file=SpywareDoctorReset.exe

3. If Spyware Doctor is active you will need to fully Shut it down. Right click on the Spyware Doctor system tray icon and select 'Shutdown'

4. Double-click on the SpywareDoctorReset.exe file that was downloaded in step 2.


----------



## cordiafreaks (Mar 27, 2008)

fantastic!!! thankyou so much... this is exactly what I was after! :up:


----------



## tripplejjj (Jun 3, 2008)

It works! Thanks.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i have the same problem coming up soon. i just don't know how to save the file in step 1 to " c:\windows\system32\


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

If you're using Firefox, then the default file save location is to your desktop. Click *Start*, *Run...*, then type *C:\Windows\System32\* and press enter. Now drag that file into the folder that popped up.

If you're using Internet Explorer, then download the file and click *Save. Now type C:\Windows\System32\ in the File name: field, and press Save.*


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

ok ,got it done and installed google pack free spyware doctor. thanks.


----------

